# Connect video iPod to DVR-625 ?



## Jammasterd (Jul 6, 2006)

Can the 60GB video iPod be connected to the 625 for transfer of shows?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Nope,

You would have to dump your shows to a DVD first then use Handbrake to convert to an MPEG4 file that could be added into iTunes.


----------



## Jammasterd (Jul 6, 2006)

ibglowin, OK,thanks.
What else could the USB port be used for? 
There's not much info about the functionality of the 625 USB port.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Jammasterd said:


> ibglowin, OK,thanks.
> What else could the USB port be used for?
> There's not much info about the functionality of the 625 USB port.


Works with the PocketDish (which is much better than the Video iPod IMHO).


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

LtMunst said:


> Works with the PocketDish (which is much better than the Video iPod IMHO).


Works with many Digital cameras as well. Demonstrated with External disk drives, but not yet released.


----------



## Jammasterd (Jul 6, 2006)

LtMunst said:


> Works with the PocketDish (which is much better than the Video iPod IMHO).


I had just purchased my iPod couple of months ago, this PocketDish looks much more useful to me now that I have a DVR-625.
I'll wait for the next generation of PocketDish.


----------

